# lost on Shoshone, blue techline drain squirt boat



## &d (Apr 28, 2006)

Yeah, it got blown into the water bya gust of wind when my back was turned. It sank and is presumably pinned. Ive got 200$ for the intact boat or 50$ for proof of its demise. anyway, thanks, pm me here if you find it or part of it. Im going to go continue to cry now.


----------

